# sorry! yet another knitting question



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

the intersia knitting (is that right?)
just wondering what stitch pattern it's done in.
Ie is always done on the purl side of stocking stitch, or can i knit it in just rows of normal garter?


Appreciate some help, almost ready to finish off the blanky i doing for chico, going to TRY putting his name in it, at the top in blue letters i thought (it is a white blanky) :tongue4:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

lol don't apologize for your questions. sorry i can't help.


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

*You can do intarsia knitting in pretty much any knitting stitch there is. It is usually done in the same type of stitch the rest of whatever it is you are knitting is done in. I find it easiest to do in the stockinette stitch but whatever stitch the rest of my project is in is the same stitch I do intarsia with just remember to always bring your secondary yarn UNDER the main color yarn so you don't end up with holes in your knitting. Good luck and can't wait to see your project when it's finished.*


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes it's the same with crochet you can do it in many stitches.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

but if it do it on garter stitch wont i end up with the threads running along both sides of my knitting?
lol.

I did a jumper for chico with SAFC (sunderland athletic football club) on it, just finiishig the back of it. That came out much better than my first attempt


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

sorry have no clue what you speak of. i can not for the life of me knit. i think i have two right hands. i did teach myself to crochet.  good luck and post a pic of the finished blankie.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I keep meaning to learn to crochet, I can do blankets but that's it lol


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

*When knitting on wrong side facing you - bring new working yarn (secondary color yarn) over working yarn toward the right. Go under dropped yarn (main color yarn). Bring dropped yarn from right side of work to wrong side. Begin knitting new color (secondary color yarn).

When knitting on right side facing you - Bring new working yarn (secondary yarn) toward the right. Go under dropped yarn (main color) and over the top of same yarn to the left and begin knitting new color. Leave dropped yarn on wrong side.

Im sorry if this is confusing. I can show you easier than explaining it so a friend of mine helped me explain it as easy as possible. Hope this helps. Colors should move smoothly through your project without lines or gaps in color when doing intarsia knitting in garter stitch.
*


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks, i'll print that bit off and sit with it with my knitting so i can get tha hang of it


----------

